# Flüchtiges Leben farmen?



## refload (13. Dezember 2010)

Hallo liebe Community!

Ich bin schneider und brauche für meinen Traumstoff 30 Flüchtiges leben. Kann mir einer sagen wo ich das am besten farmen kann? Ich bin kein Kräuterkundler und ich möchte es auch nicht überteuert im AH kaufen. Die Preise kann man derzeit noch kaum bezahlen. Habe schon in der Buffed DB geschaut aber da sind nur 2 Mobs gelistet und ein Mob ist ein questmob und nach der Quest nicht mehr verfügbar. Der andere hat eine extrem geringe drop Chance. 

Kann mir also wer sagen wo man Flüchtiges Leben farmen kann durch Mobs töten?

Viele Grüße.

*
*


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich schätze mal das Flüchtiges Leben so wie Kristallisiertes Leben und Lebenspartikel von Kräuterkundlern gewonnen werden können.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. Dezember 2010)

Also mir laufen die Dinger quasi nach.
Mach Blümchenfarmruns da stecken die in den Blümchen mit drin.

Ich nehme dazu gerne das Vashir (oder wie das heisst) Startgebiet (da wo man die allerersten Quest bekommt) dann ne günstige Uhrzeit und immer im Kreis (mit Seepferdchen natürlich) abschwimmen.
Da bekommst du Schleier und Sturmwinde und flüchtiges Leben ohne Ende und die Mobs sind nicht so gemein.


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (13. Dezember 2010)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal das Flüchtiges Leben so wie Kristallisiertes Leben und Lebenspartikel von Kräuterkundlern gewonnen werden können.



Kristallisiertes Leben kannst auch als nicht Kräuterkundiger super im Lebenden Hain in 1K Winter farmen von den Peitschern dort.



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Also mir laufen die Dinger quasi nach.
> Mach Blümchenfarmruns da stecken die in den Blümchen mit drin.
> 
> Ich nehme dazu gerne das Vashir (oder wie das heisst) Startgebiet (da wo man die allerersten Quest bekommt) dann ne günstige Uhrzeit und immer im Kreis (mit Seepferdchen natürlich) abschwimmen.
> Da bekommst du Schleier und Sturmwinde und flüchtiges Leben ohne Ende und die Mobs sind nicht so gemein.



Er ist aber KEIN Kräuterkundler schrieb er...

BTT:

Als nicht Kräuterkundiger wird es schwierig das zu farmen. mir sind zumindest noch keine mobs untergekommen die es in den taschen hatten.


----------



## Feuerkatze (13. Dezember 2010)

gibt doch Mobs die das Droppen  So Elementare und Basilisken und so  

Ich schätze mal Tiefenheim sollte da hilfreich sein. Auf jeden Fall hat auch mein nicht-kräuterkundiges Jägerlein sowas im Inventar.

Ahja und von allen möglichen Mobs gibts die geblähten Mägen, da kommt sowas auch gerne mal raus.


----------



## refload (13. Dezember 2010)

Ok, erst mal Danke für die Antworten. Wie bereits erwähnt bin ich nun mal kein Kräuterkundler... 
Zu Woltk Zeiten gab es durchaus einige mobs, die äonenleben gesropt haben. Ich denke da an die Planzen in 1k oder die pflanzen gegner in der Tundra...

Danke für den einen Link nur der hilft mir ATM auch nicht viel weiter.

Klagendes Gras ist wie gesagt leider ein Quest Mob und dropt kaum. Den elite, ka wo der sein soll, den werde ich sicher nicht alleine töten können. Und das Lavawoger den kram droppen halte ich für einen Fehler. Also sieht es in diesem Addon echt bescheiden aus was?? Es gibt keine Pflanzen die man killen kann mit einigermaßen guter Drop Chance.

Das Würde bedeutet, dass ich mir die wirklich teuer aus dem AH kaufen muss. Gibt es evtl. ne Möglichkeit die zu transmutieren? Habe in der Buffed DB leider nichts dazu gefunden. Nur von Flüchtigem Leben in irgend etwas anderes.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. Dezember 2010)

refload schrieb:


> Ok, erst mal Danke für die Antworten. Wie bereits erwähnt bin ich nun mal kein Kräuterkundler...
> Zu Woltk Zeiten gab es durchaus einige mobs, die äonenleben gesropt haben. Ich denke da an die Planzen in 1k oder die pflanzen gegner in der Tundra...
> 
> Danke für den einen Link nur der hilft mir ATM auch nicht viel weiter.
> ...



Sorry ich hatte das K bei kein Kräuterkundler überlesen *schäm*

Ja ich fürchte da ist AH angesagt, da die Dropchance bei den 3 oder vier Mobs die das droppen soll so um die 10% liegen, da würdeste dich ja dösig farmen.
Ich vermute aber stark fallende Preise in näherer Zukunft, da das Zeug wirklich in größeren Mengen droppt, (pro Stunden farmen bestimm 40 - 50).

(Und das mit dem Transmutieren stimmt. Der Alchemist kann füchtiges Leben leider nur in andere Elemente transmutieren.)


----------



## Benon (13. Dezember 2010)

refload schrieb:


> Ok, erst mal Danke für die Antworten. Wie bereits erwähnt bin ich nun mal kein Kräuterkundler...
> Zu Woltk Zeiten gab es durchaus einige mobs, die äonenleben gesropt haben. Ich denke da an die Planzen in 1k oder die pflanzen gegner in der Tundra...
> 
> Danke für den einen Link nur der hilft mir ATM auch nicht viel weiter.
> ...




Einfachste möglichkeit meist: Mit leuten reden

Frag in deiner FL oder Gilde ob sich wer für n TG oder Gegenleistung (wenn du viel mit denen zu tun hast sicher auch ohne) dir das schnell farmen kann, bringt ihm ja auch die pflanzen. ich hatte nach 20min über hyal fliegen 2 stacks (sry sind ja nimmer 20) hatte also 40 in der tasche.

LG Benon


----------



## refload (13. Dezember 2010)

Reden war dann wohl die Lösung xD 

Hab gerade 30 bekommen gegen 2 Verzauberungen ^^. Alles paletti erst mal xD 

Der Stoff hat eh 7 tage CD


----------



## Benon (13. Dezember 2010)

Tja ich sags ja, generation lichking grüßt nichmal  


Ne aber immer merken am anfang wo alle hammerpreise im ah erzielen wollen: Gilde und freunde hilft 

btw: welche 2 vzs? nich das der dich übers ohr gehauenn hat^^


----------



## refload (13. Dezember 2010)

2 die ich eh auf Rolle gepackt hätte  da ich VZ auch noch skillen muss.

BTW - ich bin Generation classic


----------



## Rygel (13. Dezember 2010)

ich habe ähnliches festgestellt. an manchen "partikeln" fehlt es einem einfach immer. ich glaube tauschen bzw. verkaufen und kaufen ist die neue methode um ans ziel zu gelangen. mit ner netten gilde sicher einfach machbar ... oder auch im handelschannel mit ein wenig geduld .


----------



## Benon (13. Dezember 2010)

refload schrieb:


> 2 die ich eh auf Rolle gepackt hätte  da ich VZ auch noch skillen muss.
> 
> BTW - ich bin Generation classic



xD war ja auch nur n witz


----------

